# Rusty H. Christian, 2/1 SFG(A)



## AWP (Feb 3, 2010)

Blue Skies.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13286



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Rusty H. Christian, 24, of Greenville, Tenn., died Jan. 28 in Oruzgan province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when enemy forces attacked his unit with an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group, Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.
> 
> For more information media may contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-432-6005; after hours 910-689-6187, or visit http://news.soc.mil .


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Brother.
DOL


----------



## tova (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Whiplash (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP Bro


----------



## Vegas (Feb 4, 2010)

on the wings of the angels may you be carried to heaven.... RIP


----------



## Muppet (Feb 4, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Shifty (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW, I just graduated with Rusty over the summer.  R.I.P.
My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## Whiplash (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP Bro


----------



## QC (Feb 4, 2010)

May the road rise to meet him


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP Brother — De Oppresso Liber.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP


----------



## metalmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest in Peace!


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest easy brother.....


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest in Peace SSG Christian


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest in Peace, SSG Christian.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 4, 2010)

RIP and Salute


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## amjonesbones@hotmail.com (Feb 5, 2010)

*RIP*

..., some gave all!


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn. 

Rest easy Warrior

~S~


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 5, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG Christian.  You can rest easy, now.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## car (Feb 6, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 6, 2010)

Rest easy Soldier. Your watch is over. 


Thank you for your service and your ultimate sacrifice to this great Nation.


----------

